# My First Cheese Smoke



## s2k9k (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been wanting to do this for awhile but I didn't have any way to make smoke without heat before, until I got my AMNPS and this thing is Amazen! I also got some Frogmats yesterday (early Fathers Day present, YEA!) and just had to try them out. We had a cold front come through this week and it was kind of chilly all day today, low 70's and only got up 77 this afternoon so I thought "what a great day to smoke some cheese". I stopped on the way home from work and picked up 2# Sharp Cheddar, 1# Colby/Jack, 1# Swiss and 1# Mozz. I filled up one row of the AMNPS with Pitmasters Choice pellets and lit it up and let it work it's magic. I pulled the Swiss after 2 hours, looked like it was taking on smoke faster than the rest which I let go another 45 minutes. It's resting right now and I'll vac/seal it in a little while. 

Ok, here it is


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats Dave - you are now a smoked cheesehead. Now comes the hard part, the 2 week wait.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 7, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Congrats Dave - you are now a smoked cheesehead. Now comes the hard part, the 2 week wait.


Well I have to go out of town next week so I'll only be tempted for 1 week! Thanks Man!


----------



## rdknb (Jun 7, 2012)

looks good, the waiting is the hard part, but well worth it.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 9, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Congrats Dave - you are now a smoked cheesehead. Now comes the hard part, the 2 week wait.


X2


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 9, 2012)

cheese looks great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got some I did 4 weeks ago. I'm smoking some summer sausage today.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like to let the SS sit in the fridge for a week before eating some.

so next week , SS and smoke cheese.


----------



## papagrizz (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks great...Now I will need to add cheese to my list...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this. Looks great! The mozz is the only one that doesn't really have to mellow for 2 weeks.


----------

